# étudier / faire de l'économie, du droit, etc.



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, j'ai vu dans le dico plusieurs exemples pour faire dans ce sens : faire de l'économie, faire son droit, faire (rien) médecine.
Mais je ne comprends pas la différence du choix du déterminant. Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, ces choix ne s'utilisent pas tout à fait de la même façon.

On étudie une matière : On fait de l'économie, du droit, de la médecine.

Il est évident que la matière a été étudiée (ou doit être étudiée) : Un avocat a fait son droit à l'université machin, un jeune militaire fait ses classes.

Enfin, _faire médecin_, c'est choisir cette carrière.


----------



## Fred_C

Je crois que vous avez plutôt lu "faire médecine".
cela signifie "suivre des études à la faculté de médecine".
Mais c'est assez familier, et on dit de façon plus correcte : "étudier la médecine".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Fred_C said:


> Je crois que vous avez plutôt lu "faire médecine".
> cela signifie "suivre des études à la faculté de médecine".
> Mais c'est assez familier, et on dit de façon plus correcte : "étudier la médecine".


Alors on peut dire "faire économie" "faire droit" de façon familière ?


----------



## Fred_C

"faire économie" signifierait "suivre des études à la faculté d'économie", mais il n'existe pas de faculté d'économie.
L'économie est simplement une matière et on dit "faire de l'économie", ce qui est moins familier que "faire médecine".

Bizarrement, on ne dit pas "faire droit", on dit "faire du droit", bien qu'il existe des facultés de droit.

Mais l'expression "faire du droit" me semble aussi familière que "faire médecine", et moins familière que "faire de l'économie".


----------



## Montaigne

Quant à "faire médecin", si on le dit c'est qu'on aurait du mal à être professeur de français !!


----------



## Fred_C

Montaigne said:


> Quant à "faire médecin", si on le dit c'est qu'on aurait du mal à être professeur de français !!


 
Ce que Montaigne veut dire, c'est que l'expression "faire médecin" (qui signifie "exercer la profession de médecin") est une expression très très inélégante, et qu'elle est presque incorrecte.
Il faut dire "être médecin", tout simplement.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

On dit aussi familièrement « faire _son _droit ».
(quant aux fac de sciences éco qui n'existeraient pas, Fred_C... j'en ai au moins croisée une ! )


----------



## Fred_C

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> (quant aux fac de sciences éco qui n'existeraient pas, Fred_C... j'en ai au moins croisée une ! )


Ah bon.
Veuillez m'excuser.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi on ne dit pas "faire économie", alors....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Fred_C said:


> Ah bon.
> Veuillez m'excuser.
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi on ne dit pas "faire économie", alors....


J'ai déjà entendu « Je fais éco » pour dire « je suis des cours à la fac d'éco(nomie) ».
Je suis la seule ?


----------



## tilt

Plutôt que le nom d'une faculté, n'est-ce pas celui d'une discipline (j'entends par là un ensemble de matières en relation avec un même thème) qu'on mentionne quand on dit _faire médecine, _comme on dit _faire sciences po _?
On ne dit pas _faire économie _car c'est une matière, mais je ne serais pas choqué d'entendre un étudiant de la faculté citée par Karine dire _Je fais sciences éco_.

Et si on ne dit pas _faire droit_, c'est peut être tout simplement parce que _droit _est aussi un adjectif, et que l'expression sonne alors très mal.


----------



## francofou2

Mettons que je ne veux pas parler familierement et que je veux etre grammaticalement correct.  N'est-ce pas la formule ci-dessous pour construire une telle phrase pour decrire les cours qu'on suit?

Faire + de la/du/de l'/des + _la matiere (ex. francais, chimie, histoire, etc)_

Merci pour votre avis!

Francofou2


----------



## itka

Quand il s'agit d'une matière, tu as raison :
_Il fait *du* français, *de l'*anglais, *des* maths, *de la* chimie..._


----------



## JiPiJou

Et dans le langage *populaire*, on entend : "Elle veut faire coiffeuse".

Un sketch humoristique sur un certain Nicolas mentionnait que, tout petit, il disait "Je veux faire Président de la République", sans doute pour insister, à la manière d'une caricature, sur le fait que cette personne a tendance à utiliser un niveau de langue parlée assez familier qui est inhabituel dans cette fonction.


----------



## Montaigne

Faire écho, certes, mais faire éco, non.


----------



## Cindé

Il y a une grande part d'usage également. Pourquoi on emploie le déterminant dans certains cas et pas dans d'autres ne s'explique pas dans tous les cas, malheureusement pour nous qui essayons d'apprendre des langues étrangères. ^^

J'ajouterai que "faire médecine" ou "faire son droit" sonnent effectivement mieux qu'une expression comme "faire économie" selon moi. Ces deux expressions s'emploient certes dans un contexte assez informel mais pour moi elles sont correctes alors que la dernière me semble bizarre. Mais bon ce n'est que mon avis. 

Et vouloir "faire + profession" me semble tout à fait naturel également. Je veux "être"/"devenir" telle profession est plus formel.

En fait on emploie le verbe "faire" à toutes les sauces en français.


----------



## zirconium

J'ai un point de vue assez divergent là-dessus:

Pour moi ce sont deux sens légèrement différents.

Par exemple, j'ai fait des études de chimie puis des études de psychologie.

Je dirais plus facilement: (1) j'ai fait chimie ou j'ai fait psycho 
que: (2) j'ai fait de la chimie ou j'ai fait de la psycho.

Dans (2), on pourrait penser que j'ai eu des cours de chimie en terminale par exemple, ou que j'ai eu quelques notions de psycho pendant une formation d'assistante sociale.

Alors qu'avec (1), pas de doute, c'est le domaine d'étude que j'ai choisi.


----------



## tilt

zirconium said:


> J'ai un point de vue assez divergent là-dessus:
> 
> Pour moi ce sont deux sens légèrement différents.
> 
> Par exemple, j'ai fait des études de chimie puis des études de psychologie.
> 
> Je dirais plus facilement: (1) j'ai fait chimie ou j'ai fait psycho
> que: (2) j'ai fait de la chimie ou j'ai fait de la psycho.
> 
> Dans (2), on pourrait penser que j'ai eu des cours de chimie en terminale par exemple, ou que j'ai eu quelques notions de psycho pendant une formation d'assistante sociale.
> 
> Alors qu'avec (1), pas de doute, c'est le domaine d'étude que j'ai choisi.


Ceci va, je crois, dans le sens que je suggérais, en différenciant _matière _et _discipline_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

tilt said:


> Plutôt que le nom d'une faculté, n'est-ce pas celui d'une discipline (j'entends par là un ensemble de matières en relation avec un même thème) qu'on mentionne quand on dit _faire médecine, _comme on dit _faire sciences po _?
> On ne dit pas _faire économie _car c'est une matière, mais je ne serais pas choqué d'entendre un étudiant de la faculté citée par Karine dire _Je fais sciences éco_.


Bon, d'accord, mais... ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est pourquoi économie est une matière et _non pas une dicipline_ ?


----------



## tilt

Anna-chonger said:


> Bon, d'accord, mais... ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est pourquoi économie est une matière et _non pas une dicipline_ ?


J'imagine que les _sciences économiques _recouvrent plus que la seule économie (gestion, management, commerce...).
J'avoue être totalement ignare à ce sujet !


----------



## JiPiJou

Anna-chonger said:


> Bon, d'accord, mais... ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est pourquoi économie est une matière et _non pas une dicipline_ ?



Peut-être parce qu'il n'existe pas de Faculté d'Economie (sous réserve de confirmation par d'autres intervenants) mais seulement des Facultés de Sciences Eco...  Sans doute parce que, comme le fait remarquer _*Tilt*_, l'économie n'est, en général, qu'une matière parmi d'autres dans le cursus de "Sciences Eco".

De même, il existe des Facultés (ou, en tous cas, des U.F.R.) d'Economie Appliquée (dans lesquelles on étudie un ensemble de matières dont l'économie) et donc on peut dire : "Faire Eco. App."


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci Jipijou


----------



## Anna-chonger

Récemment j'ai vu 
_Elle fait *la* civilisation dans une université en Chine._
dans le sens d'"étudier". Donc d'après ce que nous pouvons déduire de la discussion d'en haut, c'est fautif puisque l'on emploie "*la*" au lieu de "*de la*"(matière) et "*sans article*"(discipline) ?

Merci encore !


----------



## bilijoli

Faire médecine, faire son droit....sont des expressions "abrégées" qui à mon sens devraient être réservées à la rigueur au langage parlé et encore, il serait quand même plus élégant et plus conforme à la réalié de dire "je fais des études de médecine", des études de droit....!!
Je "fais médecine" est très inélégant et ne signifie rien: soit je "fais de la médecine" quand je soigne, soit "je fais des études de médecine quand j'apprends...."
Je fais mon service militaire...oui.....comme des études...mais on ne dit pas je fais "service militaire"...


----------



## Anna-chonger

tilt said:


> Plutôt que le nom d'une faculté, n'est-ce pas celui d'une discipline (j'entends par là un ensemble de matières en relation avec un même thème) qu'on mentionne quand on dit _faire médecine, _comme on dit _faire sciences po _?
> On ne dit pas _faire économie _car c'est une matière, mais je ne serais pas choqué d'entendre un étudiant de la faculté citée par Karine dire _Je fais sciences éco_.


Récemment j'ai vu 
_Cathy est une étudiante française qui fait *la* civilisation chinoise._
dans le sens d'"étudier". Donc je me demande si "civilisation" est une matière ou bien une discipline ? si c'est une matière, pourquoi l'auteur n'a pas utilisé "*de la*" ? si c'est une discipline,  pourquoi l'auteur n'a pas dit "*fait civilisation*" tout court" ? ou bien tout simplement c'est fautif ? 
 Merci encore pour votre intervention !!!


----------



## Mout

*pour moi*, _faire la civilisation_, c'est fautif.
_Faire médecine_ est familier, _faire des études de médecine_ est plus propre, _suivre _ou _poursuivre des études de médecine_ est très bien.
Quant à "_faire médecin_", au même titre que "_faire coiffeuse_", c'est juste horrible dans mes petites oreilles... 
Enfin, _faire sciences po_ : Sciences Po est devenu le nom (certes abrégé) de l'école, plus encore que la discipline qui y est enseignée. On pourrait dire "_étudier à Sciences Po_"


----------



## bilijoli

Anna-chonger said:


> Récemment j'ai vu
> _Cathy est une étudiante française qui fait *la* civilisation chinoise._
> "*fait civilisation*" tout court" ? !!!


 
Tout ça ça c'est n'importe quoi!Tout sauf du français!!


----------

